# manually



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2012)

Πώς σας φαίνεται η απόδοση "δια χειρός" σε τεχνικό κείμενο; Η δική μου ενστικτώδης απόδοση είναι "με το χέρι", αλλά μήπως δεν είναι αρκετά "επίσημη;

Advance the X manually to close the gap between the X and Y.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 22, 2012)

χειροκίνητα ταιριάζει σε τεχνικό κείμενο, ίσως όχι στη συγκεκριμένη φράση. 

Το διά χειρός εγώ προσωπικά το έχω συνδέσει με κοσμήματα και γενικώς κάτι κατεργασμένο με τέχνη. Διά χειρός Βαράγκη κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Advance the X manually to close the gap between the X and Y.


Πιάστε το Χ με το χέρι και σπρώξτε το μέχρι να κολλήσει πάνω στο Ψ.
Έτσι ή κάπως έτσι θα έπρεπε να γράφονται τα εγχειρίδια που διαβάζουν άνθρωποι.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πιάστε το Χ με το χέρι και σπρώξτε το μέχρι να κολλήσει πάνω στο Ψ.
> Έτσι ή κάπως έτσι θα έπρεπε να γράφονται τα εγχειρίδια που διαβάζουν άνθρωποι.



Το "με το χέρι" είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο; Με τι άλλο θα μπορούσαμε να το πιάσουμε αν δεν επισημαίνεται εξεπιτούτου; (Πχ, πιάστε το με μια πένσα, μια λαβίδα κ.τ.ο.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πώς σας φαίνεται η απόδοση "δια χειρός" σε τεχνικό κείμενο; Η δική μου ενστικτώδης απόδοση είναι "με το χέρι", αλλά μήπως δεν είναι αρκετά "επίσημη;
> 
> Advance the X manually to close the gap between the X and Y.



Θα έλεγα να ζητήσεις οδηγίες. Έχω δει απίστευτα πράγματα αντί για το απλό «με το χέρι». Τι «προωθήστε χειρωνακτικά», τι «προωθήστε χειροκίνητα» (που θα ταίριαζε σε άλλο συγκείμενο, όπως είπε ο Άζι). Όταν είχα απαγορευτικό για τα απλά ελληνικά , χρησιμοποιούσα το «ιδιοχείρως» που δύσκολα πέφτει έξω, αλλά είναι βαρύ. Ασήκωτο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πιάστε το Χ με το χέρι και σπρώξτε το μέχρι να κολλήσει πάνω στο Ψ.
> Έτσι ή κάπως έτσι θα έπρεπε να γράφονται τα εγχειρίδια που διαβάζουν άνθρωποι.


Κι εγώ έτσι θα τα ήθελα.

Και όντως το "δια χειρός" τα μόνα ευρήματα που έχει στο Γκουγκλ είναι για τους δημιουργούς ή καλλιτέχνες.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

Μισό λεπτό. Εκείνο το _advance_ the x σας αρέσει, δηλαδή; Αυτό δεν βρομάει επισημίλα; Ένα push, ένα pull, ένα drag, κάτι τέτοιο τελοσπάντων, δεν έκανε; Τι τους πιάνει όλους και δίνουν οδηγίες εις άπταιστον αραμαϊκήν;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2012)

Το θέμα του "manually" με απασχολεί σχεδόν από τότε που ξεκίνησα τη μετάφραση! Έχω περάσει από όλες τις φάσεις που αναφέρατε (εκτός από το «χειρωνακτικά») και ακόμα δεν έχω καταλήξει. Πολλές φορές όμως αναγκάζομαι να το πω «μη αυτόματα» γιατί στο πρωτότυπο δηλώνει πως πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις εσύ μια ενέργεια που κανονικά εκτελείται αυτόματα - δηλαδή εσύ δεν κάνεις τίποτα «με το χέρι» παρά να πατήσεις ένα κουμπί. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιώ και το «διά χειρός», χωρίς τύψεις


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 22, 2012)

Είναι απλό: Μετακινήστε το Χ (με το χέρι) μέχρι να κολλήσει πάνω στο Ψ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Το θέμα του "manually" με απασχολεί σχεδόν από τότε που ξεκίνησα τη μετάφραση! Έχω περάσει από όλες τις φάσεις που αναφέρατε (εκτός από το «χειρωνακτικά») και ακόμα δεν έχω καταλήξει. Πολλές φορές όμως αναγκάζομαι να το πω «μη αυτόματα» γιατί στο πρωτότυπο δηλώνει πως πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις εσύ μια ενέργεια που κανονικά εκτελείται αυτόματα - δηλαδή εσύ δεν κάνεις τίποτα «με το χέρι» παρά να πατήσεις ένα κουμπί. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιώ και το «διά χειρός», χωρίς τύψεις


Όταν χρησιμοποιείς το "δια χειρός", τι σε εμποδίζει να πεις "με το χέρι"; Ότι δεν είναι αρκετά επίσημο;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2012)

Ακριβώς - όταν έχεις ένα κείμενο γεμάτο ουσιαστικοποιημένες οδηγίες, ουσιαστικά σου το επιβάλλει :-|


----------



## crystal (Oct 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κι εγώ έτσι θα τα ήθελα.



Κι εγώ, αν σου έκανα αναθεώρηση κι έβλεπα την πρόταση του Νίκελ ή του Άζι, δεν θα στο διόρθωνα, αλλά θα έκανα τον σταυρό μου και θα έστελνα θριαμβευτικό μέιλ στον Ζάζουλα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2012)

...Και του Ζάζουλα θ' αναγάλλιαζε η καρδιά του... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2012)

Κάτσε, γιατί αυτό είναι inside joke, μου φαίνεται. Με ποια άποψη είσαι εσύ, Ζαζ;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2012)

Με τα απλά και στρωτά ελληνικά. Το έχω πει και τόσες φορές δημόσια, άλλωστε.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Ακριβώς - όταν έχεις ένα κείμενο γεμάτο ουσιαστικοποιημένες οδηγίες, ουσιαστικά σου το επιβάλλει :-|


Μόνο που το "manually" είναι μια λέξη που υπάρχει ακόμα και στα πιο εκλαϊκευμένα αγγλόφωνα εγχειρίδια, ενώ το "δια χειρός" είναι μια καθαρευσιάνικη έκφραση που θα ταίριαζε μόνο στην εποχή που τα κείμενά μας ήταν σε καθαρεύουσα.

Και κάτι άλλο: Πώς κολλάει να έχεις μέσα _στην ίδια παράγραφο _τη λέξη "το χέρι" (προφανώς μεταφράζοντας το hand) και "δια χειρός" μεταφράζοντας το manually. Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι "η χειρ", για να κάνει παρέα στο "δια χειρός";


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Αν κάποιος είχε κόψει το χέρι του πρώτου μεταφραστή που έγραψε «Εισαγάγετε» ή «Εισάγετε» , θα είχαμε γλιτώσει από πολλές τέτοιες .... (συμπληρώστε ανάλογα με το μένος σας).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2012)

Πάντως το manually εμφανίζεται πλέον και σε πολλές διαδικασίες που είναι ηλεκτρονικές και δεν έχουν καθόλου χέρι. Δηλαδή όταν σού λέει "_manual installation_" δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ταιριάζουν τα χέρια. Εγώ εδώ θα έλεγα μάλλον "_μη αυτόματη εγκατάσταση_".


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Μόνο που το "manually" είναι μια λέξη που υπάρχει ακόμα και στα πιο εκλαϊκευμένα αγγλόφωνα εγχειρίδια, ενώ το "δια χειρός" είναι μια καθαρευσιάνικη έκφραση που θα ταίριαζε μόνο στην εποχή που τα κείμενά μας ήταν σε καθαρεύουσα.



Δεν μου τυχαίνουν συχνά εγχειρίδια σε τόσο απλά Αγγλικά: πιο συχνά αναγκάζομαι να μεταφράσω το "Perform manual cleaning" παρά το "Clean by hand". Και αν το "manual cleaning" είναι μια συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία καθαρισμού με 6-7 βήματα, δεν σε παίρνει να πεις «Καθαρίστε με το χέρι» - αναγκαστικά διαλέγεις το «Εκτελέστε καθαρισμό διά χειρός...».



Alexandra said:


> Και κάτι άλλο: Πώς κολλάει να έχεις μέσα _στην ίδια παράγραφο _τη λέξη "το χέρι" (προφανώς μεταφράζοντας το hand) και "δια χειρός" μεταφράζοντας το manually. Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι "η χειρ", για να κάνει παρέα στο "δια χειρός";



Αν στη θέση του «διά χειρός» είχες π.χ. το «διά παντός», δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν κάποιος είχε κόψει το χέρι του πρώτου μεταφραστή που έγραψε «Εισαγάγετε» ή «Εισάγετε» , θα είχαμε γλιτώσει από πολλές τέτοιες .... (συμπληρώστε ανάλογα με το μένος σας).



:-D :-D :-D
Ναι μεν αλλά... έστω ότι έγραφες «Βάλτε», και μετά έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ουσιαστικό - θα σου πήγαινε να πεις «Βάλσιμο»;;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως το manually εμφανίζεται πλέον και σε πολλές διαδικασίες που είναι ηλεκτρονικές και δεν έχουν καθόλου χέρι. Δηλαδή όταν σού λέει "_manual installation_" δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ταιριάζουν τα χέρια. Εγώ εδώ θα έλεγα μάλλον "_μη αυτόματη εγκατάσταση_".



Να - ακριβώς αυτό που έγραψα στο #8.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως το manually εμφανίζεται πλέον και σε πολλές διαδικασίες που είναι ηλεκτρονικές και δεν έχουν καθόλου χέρι. Δηλαδή όταν σού λέει "_manual installation_" δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ταιριάζουν τα χέρια. Εγώ εδώ θα έλεγα μάλλον "_μη αυτόματη εγκατάσταση_".


Ναι, και αυτό υπάρχει, φυσικά (και το πρωτοέγραψε ο Χαρβάτης ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2012)

Α, δεν το πρόσεξα. Ναι, συμφωνώ με τον dharvatis. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> :-D :-D :-D
> Ναι μεν αλλά... έστω ότι έγραφες «Βάλτε», και μετά έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ουσιαστικό - θα σου πήγαινε να πεις «Βάλσιμο»;;


Μπα, όπως αποφεύγω καθαρευουσιανισμούς, αποφεύγω και τους μαλλιαρισμούς. 

Αλλά άνοιξες το κουτί της Πανδώρας με την «εκτέλεση του καθαρίσματος». Πρέπει το στρυφνό αγγλικό τεχνικό κείμενο να το μεταφράζουμε με εκφράσεις της καθαρεύουσας;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2012)

Σου λέω, η ουσιαστικοποίηση φταίει για όλα... Όταν σε αναγκάζουν να βάλεις ουσιαστικά, σε σπρώχνουν προς την καθαρεύουσα θες-δε θες.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Αν στη θέση του «διά χειρός» είχες π.χ. το «διά παντός», δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα, έτσι δεν είναι;


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το "διά χειρός" έχει χιλιάδες ευρήματα στο ελληνικό γκουγκλ, και όλα σημαίνουν ένα πράγμα: "διά χειρός του τάδε δημιουργού". Δεν σημαίνουν "manually".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> :-D :-D :-D
> Ναι μεν αλλά... έστω ότι έγραφες «Βάλτε», και μετά έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ουσιαστικό - θα σου πήγαινε να πεις «Βάλσιμο»;;


Δεν χρειάζεται να πει "βάλσιμο", επειδή η "τοποθέτηση" είναι ήδη στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιό μας. Αγοράζεις ας πούμε κλιματιστικό και σου λένε "δωρεάν η τοποθέτηση". 

Ξέρουμε όλοι να γράφουμε σε απλή, κατανοητή γλώσσα, δεν νομίζω να κολλήσουμε εκεί. Η φτιαχτή, επιτηδευμένη γλώσσα είναι το προβληματικό. Όταν δεν θέλεις μεν να είναι καθαρεύουσα, αλλά κάτι άλλο, μεταξύ καθαρεύουσας και δημοτικής. Τουλάχιστον, ξέραμε πολύ καλά τι ήταν η καθαρεύουσα, επειδή τη χρησιμοποιούσαμε κιόλας, οι παλιότεροι. Ξέρουμε επίσης πολύ καλά την απλή δημοτική, επειδή αυτή χρησιμοποιούμε τώρα. Το ενδιάμεσο πράγμα δεν υπήρξε ποτέ, και πρέπει να το εφεύρουμε στις μεταφράσεις μας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Tουλάχιστον, ξέραμε πολύ καλά τι ήταν η καθαρεύουσα, επειδή τη χρησιμοποιούσαμε κιόλας, οι παλιότεροι. Ξέρουμε επίσης πολύ καλά την απλή δημοτική, επειδή αυτή χρησιμοποιούμε τώρα. Το ενδιάμεσο πράγμα δεν υπήρξε ποτέ, και πρέπει να το εφεύρουμε στις μεταφράσεις μας.



Καλημέρα. Θα πρέπει, πριν φτιάξετε αυτή την ενδιάμεση γλώσσα, που ίσως υπάρχει και μπορείτε να τη διαβάσετε σε νομικά συγγράμματα ή βιβλία φιλοσοφίας, *να με πείσετε* ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι συνάνθρωποί μας εκεί έξω που θέλουν να διαβάζουν οδηγίες για το πώς να αλλάξουν το μελάνι του εκτυπωτή τους όχι στη γλώσσα με την οποία μιλάνε στη μαμά τους (έμμεσο αντικείμενο) και στην κουζίνα του σπιτιού τους (τοπικός προσδιορισμός) αλλά σ' αυτή την απροσδιόριστη ενδιάμεση γλώσσα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Θα πρέπει, πριν φτιάξετε αυτή την ενδιάμεση γλώσσα, που ίσως υπάρχει και μπορείτε να τη διαβάσετε σε νομικά συγγράμματα ή βιβλία φιλοσοφίας,.............. ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι συνάνθρωποί μας εκεί έξω που θέλουν να διαβάζουν οδηγίες για το πώς να αλλάξουν το μελάνι του εκτυπωτή τους όχι στη γλώσσα με την οποία μιλάνε στη μαμά τους (έμμεσο αντικείμενο) και στην κουζίνα του σπιτιού τους (τοπικός προσδιορισμός) αλλά σ' αυτή την απροσδιόριστη ενδιάμεση γλώσσα.



Μήπως λείπει κάτι εκεί που έβαλα τις τελίτσες; Γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το "διά χειρός" έχει χιλιάδες ευρήματα στο ελληνικό γκουγκλ, και όλα σημαίνουν ένα πράγμα: "διά χειρός του τάδε δημιουργού". Δεν σημαίνουν "manually".



Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούμε να το επαναφέρουμε στην αρχική του έννοια, ιδίως αφού είναι ξεκάθαρη.



Alexandra said:


> Δεν χρειάζεται να πει "βάλσιμο", επειδή η "τοποθέτηση" είναι ήδη στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιό μας. Αγοράζεις ας πούμε κλιματιστικό και σου λένε "δωρεάν η τοποθέτηση".



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στο παράδειγμα του Νίκελ καλείσαι να μεταφράσεις το "insert" και όχι το "place" ή έστω το "put".


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μήπως λείπει κάτι εκεί που έβαλα τις τελίτσες; Γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις.


...να με πείσετε... ...να βεβαιωθείτε... Fill in the blanks. Τζάμπα ασκήσεις σάς βάζω...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2012)

Πες το, βρε παιδί μου. Κι εγώ νόμισα ότι έλεγες το αντίθετο. Ευτυχώς που μπήκε η Μπέρνι και το ξεκαθάρισε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως το manually εμφανίζεται πλέον και σε πολλές διαδικασίες που είναι ηλεκτρονικές και δεν έχουν καθόλου χέρι. Δηλαδή όταν σού λέει "_manual installation_" δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ταιριάζουν τα χέρια. Εγώ εδώ θα έλεγα μάλλον "_μη αυτόματη εγκατάσταση_".



Να το ξαναπούμε:

*manual installation = μη αυτόματη εγκατάσταση*
Και
*...installed the program manually... = ...εγκατέστησε το πρόγραμμα ο ίδιος...*

Πάντως, όχι «χειροκίνητα»..


----------



## Themis (Dec 20, 2012)

Σήμερα είχα ένα "manually or by electronic means" και με εξυπηρέτησε μια χαρά η απόδοση "με συμβατικά ή ηλεκτρονικά μέσα".


----------

